

Anonymous Ousted from Twitter and Facebook - fredoliveira
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/anonymous_ousted_from_twitter_and_facebook.php

======
smokeyj
You can call Anon a bunch of script kiddies, but they hit the front page of
nearly every major news source today. What have you done for free speech
lately?

edit: If you want to help <http://pastehtml.com/view/1c8i33u.html>

~~~
naner
What has Anon done for free speech? Internet vandalism? I don't think that
counts.

~~~
jasonlotito
People who disrupt business operations are bad people and shouldn't be propped
up on shoulders. Preventing processing of high risk 3DS transactions and
preventing busses from getting people home are both good examples of this.

People give Anon and Parks too much credit in my book.

~~~
hootx
You cannot seriously argue that Rosa Parks "shouldn't be propped up on
shoulders" because she instigated the first event in a series of coordinated
events that stopped the buses in Montgomery County. She was not a bad person.
She made a stand against racial segregation, something we now all acknowledge
as unjust.

~~~
jasonlotito
> You cannot seriously argue

No, I cannot. =) Knowing that, reread my post.

------
Aaronontheweb
Just wanted to point out - I don't support what Anonymous is doing. These
businesses have been given two shitty choices - piss off the online community
or piss off Governments that can roll them over 1000x worse.

And remember, businesses are just people - Anonymous is going to hurt mostly
innocent people who work for these companies or work with them, not people who
did anything to Assange.

~~~
Qz
Anon isn't doing anything to hurt the people who work for those companies.
Those people are paid to handle exactly these kinds of attacks, so if anything
Anon is just making sure they're actually earning their paycheck.

The fact that there are only two choices and both are shitty is just a symptom
of the fact that we are at a transition point in the relationship between
government/business/everyone else.

~~~
stcredzero
_...we are at a transition point in the relationship between
government/business/everyone else._

This transition point is called "history." Plus ça change, plus c'est la même
chose.

~~~
Qz
Of course it's just history, but you can't deny that there are points of
inflection with regards to certain aspects, rather than interminable gradual
change.

~~~
stcredzero
Yes, but inflection points like the one we're witnessing now are sprinkled all
through the past.

~~~
Qz
Then I think we're in agreement -- I wasn't trying to say that there was
anything particularly special about this one, just that we're in one.

------
whatwhat
What gets me is that what Anonymous is doing isn't terribly sophisticated.
Imagine if they had an overarching military-like strategy and intelligence
system to back them up, rather than a stand alone complex like "LET'S DDOS
STUFF" and obtaining "docs" on people.

Shit. It makes me want to join in.

Also been thinking for awhile, what's needed is an intelligence clearinghouse.

An open revolution wiki that goes beyond dropping docs to one that mimics the
world's intelligence systems. Collating information on organizations, people,
things. Linking them together. What makes them culturally tick. Their
logistical backbone. Their economic makeup. Their command and information
gathering apparatus. Their political connections. Their geo and temporal
locations.

A target-centric database that people can extract useable tactical information
from, so when the times comes ...

~~~
redthrowaway
You can't do what you suggest in an open, collaborative model. It's too
susceptible to malicious actors.

What Anon needs is hackers, not spies. They need people who know what the fuck
they're talking about to build tools and strategies. LOIC may be slightly
improved, but it's still terrible. Having a bunch of angry skiddies is a great
resource, if used properly to shield the activities of more capable members.

Also, it's dox, not docs. /pedantic

~~~
whatwhat
>You can't do what you suggest in an open, collaborative model. It's too
susceptible to malicious actors.

Sure you can. All you need is a suitable counterintelligence and counter-
deception wing to crosscheck sources. There's plenty of good open source
literature out there on how to set up such a structure (the intelligence
scholar Roy Godson's books being one).

>What Anon needs is hackers, not spies.

That's like saying what the military needs is more engineers and less
intelligence. Obviously you haven't read your Sun Tzu. To win, you need both.
You also need some overarching strategy as well, so far, it looks like Anon is
lacking in that department.

------
rcamera
They aren't stupid, there is an agreement that Twitter and Facebook would only
attract haters and stop the recruiting process. Been checking their IRC for
some time, the OPs aren't stupid.

For those interested, connect to their IRC through the IP, not the hostname as
it isn't resolving aparently: 199.19.226.231

Also, the official Twitter accounts are: @Op_Payback and @AnonOpsNet

------
Swizec
What Anon is doing today makes me thoroughly proud of The Internet. It's not
just Anon's attack on some way-out-there reactions to what WikiLeaks is doing,
it's the whole internet's attack.

Days like today restore my hope in humanity and our ability to resist our
oppressors.

Sure, it might be illegal. Yes, it will probably cause inconvenience to many
innocents. It is very likely somewhat foolish. But there sometimes "The Mob"
simply has to retaliate.

Who was it that said People should not be afraid of governments, governments
should be afraid of people?

~~~
rimantas
So it is OK to harm anyone with no more reasons than a) you don't like him b)
you can? And that makes you proud? Mastercard, Visa, Twitter and Facebook are
our oppressors? Seriously? Government you elected should be _afraid_ of you?
Not accountable, but afraid?

~~~
Swizec
Visa et al just got caught in the crossfire, Government made them do something
stupid, government gets attacked through the proxy that they did something
stupid through. You know the whole, attack their industry shebang.

This is how Governments are held accountable ;) You have to hurt their
economy, nothing else sticks.

------
aquinn
I suppose the DDOS cannon will be aimed at twitter and facebook next then.

~~~
balac
How will they report their attacks then?

~~~
Aaronontheweb
IRC and 4Chan

~~~
malnourish
Reddit and hn, too!

------
Rhapso
While I am proud of Anon's resolve, I am ashamed of its foolishness.

